# [ 2008 ] Adding 3 maps to Owner Resources:  WPORV. WKV, VV



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks to a TUG member who will remain anonymous!

Westin Kierland Villas

Vistana Villages

Westin Princeville


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2008)

*Westin Kierland Villas (Scottsdale, AZ)*


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2008)

*Vistana Villages*


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2008)

*Westin Princeville*

At the resort, the buildings are known by numbers, instead of letters.  
Here is the key:  A = 1,  B = 2,  C = 3,  D = 4,  E = 5,   F = 6,  G = 7,  H = Lobby


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2008)

How are they for size?


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you Denise for doing such an awesome job of keeping all of this organized for us!  I think that the size of all of the maps is great.  I can read all of the meaningful text with no problem.  

The only issue that I have is that I cannot find the swim up bar on any of these property maps!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2008)

Westin5Star said:


> Thank you Denise for doing such an awesome job of keeping all of this organized for us!  I think that the size of all of the maps is great.  I can read all of the meaningful text with no problem.
> 
> The only issue that I have is that I cannot find the swim up bar on any of these property maps!



I know exactly what you mean!  And I've been thinking about a new poll too:

_What features does Starwood need to include in all it's resorts?

1)  Swim-up pool bar!_


----------



## scooter (Oct 3, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> At the resort, the buildings are known by numbers, instead of letters.
> Here is the key:  A = 1,  B = 2,  C = 3,  D = 4,  E = 5,   F = 6,  G = 7,  H = Lobby



Does anyone know if 6110/12 is water view? The resort calls all units island view, which I don't get, given the proximity to the ocean. Building F/6 appears to be right by the cliffs to the ocean, but I'm not sure which side 6110/12 is on.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 3, 2013)

scooterjuanita said:


> Does anyone know if 6110/12 is water view? The resort calls all units island view, which I don't get, given the proximity to the ocean. Building F/6 appears to be right by the cliffs to the ocean, but I'm not sure which side 6110/12 is on.



First - thanks to DeniseM for posting - I thought these maps were already available.

As to views at WPORV...

WPORV villa are all classified as IV - HOWEVER... this is not really the case when it come to the actual view.  About 10% of villas have fabulous views of the ocean - and sunrise and sunset.

The villas on the ends of B3, B7 and B6 (by the cliffs) have a very nice ocean view (B3 and B7 more so than B6 - as B6 has some obstruction from foliage - more so than B3/B7)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 3, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> Thank you Denise for doing such an awesome job of keeping all of this organized for us!  I think that the size of all of the maps is great.  I can read all of the meaningful text with no problem.
> 
> The only issue that I have is that I cannot find the swim up bar on any of these property maps!



My swim-up bar consists of me holding a plastic cup in my hand while at the pool or beach - and having a villa close enough for quick refills.


----------



## cubigbird (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting the WKV map.  We are going there next year for the first time since we just picked up a week there.  What have you found to be the best building to request?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2013)

The maps were posted in 2008, and today, a poster revived it to ask a question in post #8.


----------

